# Flooded Hocking River produces two GIANTS



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

When the river gets up slightly and gets a nice stain to it the big fish come to eat! Do not let the raging river scare you away from some excellent fishing opportunity. Nothing better than a quick 2-hour trip down to the river bank and hooking some true river monsters that pull drag! Enjoy this live-action river report and enjoy the weekend!


----------

